# Be honest here..how do you...



## angelghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Just wondering in all honesty how do you pay for your horse? Where does your income come from?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm an adult, and work a full time job in order to pay for everything. 

I don't expect my parents, other taxpayers, or the government to pay for my luxury items. If I had to depend on state aid, I'd sell my horses.


----------



## angelghost (Jun 4, 2012)

This poll is not to try and cause arguments just to see how people from diffrent age groups/back grounds/countrys support there love of horses..


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

In my case, the horses strictly belong to my mom. I'm just working as something of a free trainer/exercise rider because I truly enjoy working with horses so it's mutually beneficial. I have gentled a mustang for her and taught him everything from leading to saddling and picking up his feet etc. Soon he'll be learning to pony from another horse and ultimately I'll be starting him under saddle. Once he's got all of the basics done, my mom will take him in her own direction.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly? I slogged my way through 7 years of graduate school, as did my husband, so we could both get PhDs and enter our fields of choice. Throughout my PhD, I worked part time at a research firm to get my foot in the door, and when I finished grad school, I earned my dream job with that firm. I waited until I was in my 30s and very financially secure to buy my first horse. My husband and I have also decided not to have children because there are other things that we have prioritized in our lives, and we want the flexibility to pursue our passions. For me, that meant finally being able to buy a (cheap, old) horse this summer. For him, it means setting up a woodshop so he can dabble with that on the weekends when he's not teaching (he's a professor).

Growing up, I was about as middle class as one can be- career military dad and nurse mom. I begged and pleaded with every bone in my body for a horse, but I was lucky to get riding lessons for a couple of years because there was no way they were taking on a long-term financial obligation that the couldn't afford by paying cash. I grew up with what, IMO, is a healthy aversion to unnecessary debt, and am grateful to my parents for it.

OP, I've read your other post, and want to be clear that I spent all of my own teaching career working in difficult urban schools, and am very familiar with what a lifeline public assistance can be to families who are struggling. I will go so far as to say I consider myself very politically liberal. But even I can't fathom justifying using public assistance to support a horse, which to me is very much a luxury.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

im a young adult just out of college. i have many debts and can still work full time and have a part time job and make time to care for 4 horses.

the only help i get is from my family taking a chore one or two days a week so i can have one or two days to get some extra sleep. 

if i had to rely on anyone else my babies would be going sadly. i am not the type to take handouts from anyone even family


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I do not own my own horse because I am not in a position in my life to where I could be able to take full care of one if something were to happen. I seriously hope no one receiving state benefits (that has not earned them) is owning a horse. I'll stop before I start ranting lol


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I work part time right now (due to college), but i'm on as a full time worker... I pay for everything for my horses myself now, since I have a job, but still, if it were a major emergency, I could depend on my family to pitch in and help me pay for something.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I work full time to have my horses. I drive extra distance to work so that I can live in an area where I can afford to lease a home with pasture and a small barn. I forgo things like going out to dinner and going to the movies to make sure that I have enough to buy them what they need. If I ever was in a position that I had to sacrifice their care, I would find them new homes.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a full time uni student and I work 4 nights a week. I have just gotten a loan for a float which provides me with a credit history. My parents are there in a pinch but anything they give me is a loan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

If not for "free" board at my parents' farm, I would not be able to have horses. I do help with the bills though when I can. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have owned horses for over 40 years-worked hard, retired at the end of last year. Was doing OK, but hubby needed an emergency life-saving surgery, & the money doesn't stretch far enough now. I am looking to re-home my horses-just started researching "rescues" today. yes, my heart is breaking.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The same way I put a roof over our heads and food on the table, by working.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm 19 and I work a full time job. We have 3 horses. One is solely mine, the other is half mine, and the other is my parent's. I pay rent on mine and my dad pays the rent on the other two. I buy feed for all 3 of them, and farrier costs for all 3 of them. My parents pay for vet bills for the pony, but I pay for vet bills for my 2. So basically all my dad pays on Gully is the rent and I pay everything else. I live at home still and I pay rent to my parents every two weeks. I pay all of my own bills. I live paycheck to paycheck. Any luxury items I buy are for my horses. But I still manage to save 1/3 of my paycheck in a savings account for an emergency fund


----------



## bigbayboy (Jun 25, 2012)

Both me and my husband busted our butts to get college degrees and good jobs. Well his is great, I work for the county so my pay kinda sucks...


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I waited 37 years until I could afford my horse...I'm hoping to start my own business in the next year to continue affording her.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Active duty military.

so my horses are at my parents ranch right now. i send them the money for vet and farrier....all they get for feed is the hay we grow and pasture every winter so i dont have to worry about feed.

the only supplement any of mine get is my mare Josie gets Next Level everyday for her arthritis and the calcium buildup in her knee. so i send the money for that as well.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

themacpack said:


> The same way I put a roof over our heads and food on the table, by working.


Hmmm....computer ate the rest of what I said, didn't notice until after the edit option expired --
was supposed to include - I work full-time as does my husband. He is on his second career having served 20+ years in the military and receives a retirement pay from that service. These incomes combine to provide for the needs and wants (ie horses and other hobbies) our family has


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm an adult, and work a full time job in order to pay for everything.
> 
> I don't expect my parents, other taxpayers, or the government to pay for my luxury items. If I had to depend on state aid, I'd sell my horses.


When I was young, of course my parents supported my horses. But once I hit my teens I paid for them out of my own labors. As an adult, I put myself through college working full time to pay for that education. That meant no horses for almost 10 years as I couldn't afford it. I did it just so that one day I'd have the disposable income to be able to afford horses and other nice things. I certainly didn't expect the taxpayers to support my horsie habits.

I can't wrap my head around the idea that the OP is really so self-centered and deluded that she can't see how morally wrong it is to be taking government assistance and spending it on keeping a horse. I half hope this is attention seeking and not reality


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dimsum....your gonna give yourself a headache if you keep slamming your head against that brick wall....:rofl:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I waited until I was out of college and working full time in a career before I got my first horse. I had horses for about 10 years and then got divorced. I had to re-home the horse I had at the time as I couldn't afford to keep him. 6 years or so later I remarried and also had been promoted a few times in that full time career. I was then able to buy a house on property with a barn, then bought the 2 I currently have. So they are funded entirely by me.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i have nightmares of the day i have to leave the army.

this is the safest, steadiest, easiest paycheck ive ever had and i know the day im out my horses fates could change at the drop of a hat. 

i would sell them in a HEARTBEAT if i could no longer provide for them out of my own paycheck.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> Dimsum....your gonna give yourself a headache if you keep slamming your head against that brick wall....:rofl:


No worries, I've been beating my brains out for years :wink: so I'm numb.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> *i have nightmares of the day i have to leave the army.
> 
> this is the safest, steadiest, easiest paycheck ive ever had and i know the day im out my horses fates could change at the drop of a hat. *
> 
> i would sell them in a HEARTBEAT if i could no longer provide for them out of my own paycheck.


It is a huge and scary change/decision - one that we often regret DH making.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> i have nightmares of the day i have to leave the army.


Grab all the free education you can while you are in! You should begin now to plan ahead, and definitely think about taking advantage of the college you will be eligible for when you get out of the service. Get an education sweetie, you take it with you wherever you go and no one can take it away from you. If you take the right career path you won't ever have to worry about supporting yourself-or horses for that matter.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> Grab all the free education you can while you are in! You should begin now to plan ahead, and definitely think about taking advantage of the college you will be eligible for when you get out of the service. Get an education sweetie, you take it with you wherever you go and no one can take it away from you. If you take the right career path you won't ever have to worry about supporting yourself-or horses for that matter.


yup yup. i have my TA papers sitting on my 1SGT's desk waiting till im unflagged to have them signed then straight to my computer i go to get my freshman courses done!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Up until I was about 16 my parents paid for my horses. After that I had to babysit, work for my mom, clean stalls. Anything to be able to afford them. As soon as I graduated I got a full time job. I've switched jobs a few times, but have now settled. I work part time four days a week at the barn I keep my gelding at. I also recently started the process of taking over my mom's sign/graphics business. Until this past August I worked from 630-1030 four days a week, cleaned up, and worked 11-730 anywhere from 5-7 days a week. There were pay schedules that I didn't get days off. I worked 23 days in a row. I refuse to have someone else support my horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

Been doing this since I was 14 1/2. I'm 16, I work full time and do online school so I can pay for my horses. My grandma will occasionally help me out, but I do pay her back. My mom pays for 1 or two month board occasionally which is a BIG help. I board my new horse currently, and I have a Haflinger and Curly at home.. So they're really easy to care for, it's the board that kills me. I offer to pay for water and electric but my mom says no. I make 6 dollars an hour because I work for family, which kind of sucks but I like to help out my own family, so in a way we're both benefiting (I make profit, she makes profit) And as of minor labor laws, it was all worked out so it was legal somehow for me to make 6 an hour at 14, we know lots of cops and lawyers.. I just hope they weren't bending the law for me or something..

Mom bought my car (1,000 dollar car and when I don't use it, my family fights over it LOL! Great on gas!!) though, and without that I'd be NO WHERE!!

But I guess the state pays my way a bit because I get my schooling for free (My school is called ECOT, it's free no matter what your income) and they pay 20 dollars per state test you have to take (I'll make like.. 120 dollars for taking the OGT. I'm happy, but I feel like that's ridiculous that they pay.)

So I'm proud of myself!!  My dad on the other hand, makes a lotta money, but has "problems" that left my family in MAJOR debt (He left now..) so I really shouldn't have my horses at all. I feel guilty but hey, my brother/sister/mother have food, medical, jobs, clothes, their own hobbies that they don't feel guilty for, so I think they'll live!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I work part-time and my hubby works full-time. 

In addition to working my part-time job, I also do 99% of the work on our lil farm and I clean the barn/night feed where I board my horse currently. I also have a couple boarded horses here at my place.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I work about 70 hours a week to support my horse habit


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As a kid I spent summers on farms when the people knew my love of horses. When I was 9, my dad bo't 10 riding lessons for me. As an early teen, we'd move to a much larger city so I rent a horse hourly maybe once a month if lucky. By 15 I was helping with chores at that same stable and worked my tail off for the chance of getting to ride maybe every three weeks or be part of a group lesson. I loved the work and learned how to bed a stall same way the grooms did at the race track. Altho my parents could afford a horse why would I be favored with this monthly output of finances where there were 4 brothers and a sister. Fair enough. I continued to work at the stable with my father occasionally giving me money to part board a horse for a month. I was in heaven then. Finally when I was working, I got my first horse.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I work full time. I made sure I could keep a roof over my head, food in my stomach, keep my car running, pay all my bills all on my own before I even thought of getting a horse. If I couldn't handle all of the basic responsibilities of an adult, there was no way I would consider getting a horse. Life is not always about "me" (general) and what "I" want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't own any, but ride 5 or 6 days a week. 

Several of us "own" quite a few as part of a cattle business. I ride those when working there. I also work for a polo player and ride those. I also do day work at ranches and ride whatever they want me to.

I haven't owned a horse outright for years. I also have a regular full-time job.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

For those two people who answered that they use state benefits to pay for their horse I have some words for you, unfortunately I'm not allowed to put them here. :evil:

I work full time, going to college full time, work at the barn 2 days a week and I also have to be out to feed my horse every single day. Luckily my horse is my life because I really don't have any spare time right now.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have parents who are willing to pay for her.. although it's a mutual understanding that I'll be taking over the majority of costs once I can find a job.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Spent my whole working life working for other people with their horses, stud hand, professional groom, racetrack strapper and trackrider, University - Vet Tech, ranch hand etc ect......never could afford a horse of my own, neither could my parents afford to buy me a horse.....My first job at the track paid $186 per week for over 60 hours of hard labor...I went to Uni and became a qualified Vet Tech while still working at the track at 4.30am - 8am most days, I moved overseas shortly after University and never did practice as a Vet Tech (I needed to re-license, and then I got married and pregnant.....so if I ask questions on here about horse health it's because I've forgotten!!!!) 

I now after 34yrs have my first horse thanks to a very generous husband (I am at home with two small children) but I still do chores at my barn where I board to cover the cost of board, even though we can afford it.....guess I'm not afraid of hard work.....


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Cacowgirl, I'm so sorry to hear of your change in life situation. You do have your priorities straight though and give yourself kudos for that. Best wishes to you and YDH and I hope you are able to find wonderful homes for your horses. {hugs}

As for the topic on hand: I also "pay" for my horse(s) by not spending money in the first place on extra things I don't need. I save a lot of money so my hobby doesn't cost a lot. My only big extra is that I really don't need a truck for my job, but I sure do feel a lot safer driving down those Northern Ontario highways in my pick-up and not in a little bitty car.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

angelghost said:


> This poll is not to try and cause arguments just to see how people from diffrent age groups/back grounds/countrys support there love of horses..


What you don't understand is that it angers all the hard working people who will not take advantage of government aid having to read about people who purposely work limited hours in order to receive their handouts. Those handouts were designed to help those who have fallen on hard times and have exhausted all options. They are not designed to pay for someone's horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Social programs/welfare/etc are there to assure that people have their NEEDS met - a horse is not a need. If you are able to afford a luxury, such as a horse, because you are receiving benefits, you don't actually NEED the benefits in the first place. Social programs are not intended to provide people with their WANTS.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

The only reason I didn't comment on the government assistance part was because some people might be receiving a pension (disability or retirement) that they paid into for years and would be getting regardless of whether they worked more, and regardless of their other financial situations.

So, with that in mind, not necessarily everyone that has state benefits helping to pay for their horse is on welfare benefits for example. But, in most situations, if someone is living on the dole and so is his/her horse, then shame on him/her!:evil: Yet again, lots of people spend a whack of money on their cats, dogs, birds, whatever... it amounts to the same thing. If you can't feed, shelter and clothe yourself without govt aid, then you shouldn't have the additional responsibility of ANY pet. Or get to buy a boat to take to the lake every weekend, or drive a $40K vehicle, or do drugs, or take travel vacations, or... man, can you tell I've lived in too many welfare towns? Some of these people are PROS at this stuff.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I currently have two part time jobs, my mother helps out sometimes, and we all go up to the farm to help work off some of his board (why not? It's good exercise and we get to spend quality time with Reno and each other).


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I brought my first horse when I was 17. I was working full time on a dairy farm. When I started my nursing degree I had to sell one horse and pay for the other by doing part time work on the dairy farm. 
I will graduate November and have a job lined up at the hospital which will allow me to pay for both my horse and her foal. If I could not afford them, they would be sold. I get no help from my parents in upkeep other than them throwing some hay over the fence when I can't ) 
I would HATE to rely on other people!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Horses pay their own way.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

FTR, I am not anti-social programs -- I am, however, PRO-self-sufficiency and PRO living within one's means. I am more than happy to pay my taxes to be able to contribute to programs being available to help those in need - hell, I work in a social program for a living, providing that help to those in need...helping them to work towards their goals of not needing us anymore. I am glad that there are programs available to those in NEED....but maybe because I work so closely with these programs it is bothersome to me to see that sort of assistance abused.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I work full time.
And am also on the bandwagon of feeling substantially irritated when hearing people are using social welfare benefits to pay for their horses. PARTICULARLY those who are ABLE to work, but CHOSE not to. Get off your lazy butt (not directed to anyone in particular as I haven't even read through the last two pages of this threa  ), and get a job.
What gets me, is people on these benefit payments, that think they are 'above' having a job at McDonalds or another fast food chin, or shopping centre check out chick. Get out there and work any job you can find. 
I spent 6 months walking the streets reading water meters a few years ago when I couldn't find other work. In 40 degree (Celcius) heat, walking through kilometres of streets, climbing fences, crawling through bug infested bushes, being chased by agressive dogs and threatened by 'feral' residents. 
To me, THAT was more respectable than sitting on my butt, watching TV and eating chips saying "woe is me I can't get a job". 

We all pay taxes, and I have no qualms in people receiving benefits if they need it. Injury, illness, finding themselves suddenly out of a job and so on. But not because people are too lazy to make anything of themselves, and figure that the rest of us can work 10+ hour days, to fund their lazyness and horse/drug/alcohol/food habit. 

Ok, I'm done now


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Kayty said:


> .
> *I spent 6 months walking the streets* reading water meters a few years ago when I couldn't find other work. In 40 degree (Celcius) heat, walking through kilometres of streets, climbing fences, crawling through bug infested bushes, being chased by agressive dogs and threatened by 'feral' residents. P


The first half of that sentence was so promising - major disappointment after that :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

themacpack said:


> The first half of that sentence was so promising - major disappointment after that :lol:


Haha I know! My eyes just bugged out of my face and then.....well it was respectable! Sorry Kayty! There is another post about someone weeing in a stall or something in the boarding forum too and I think everyone got a kick out of how the title was worded!

Oops forgot to say, yes I too get annoyed at people who have luxury items whilst having the luxury of receiving benefits for nothing. We should take care of our community BUT most people work very hard to have a luxury such as a horse pal


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

hahahahahaha oh hell, no no I wouldn't stoop to THAT level, give me social benefits any day.... although, I do hear the money is good


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

bowchickawowow^^^^ rofl sorry sorry i couldnt help myself!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm probably too short for that um... profession?... anyway - stumpy legs and a phobia of feet :S


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I work two part-time jobs. I pay for my horses and I'm putting myself through art school. The only reason I can do that is because I'm still living at home. Sucks, but it does have some benefits.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Since I am the only one in my family that likes horses, I have always done everything out of my own pocket and with my own sweat and blood. Endless hours working my booty off in the stalls and with the horses just for one trail ride... My family doesn't have a lot of money and when it's my birthday / Christmas I might get a little help, but I don't ask for it or expect it.

I haven't been into horses for a long time, only since I was about 14. I am almost 21 now, and work full-time to take care of my horses. I've done lots of out-of-pocket rescues. I am in the military also - every month's drill check typically goes toward the horses in some way.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Kayty said:


> I'm probably too short for that um... profession?... anyway - stumpy legs and a phobia of feet :S


There is a market for all kinds of interesting things if you can get the right promotional tools...........


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NorthernMama said:


> some people might be receiving a pension (disability or retirement) that they paid into for years and would be getting regardless of whether they worked more, and regardless of their other financial situations.


I wouldn't call it "state benefits" really. :wink: If you worked for years to get a pension, it's not anyone's business how you spend it IMHO.

OP, I think you should also add "Retirement Funds" (or something like that) to the poll, because I know several people on forum who are retired but own horses. 

But yeah, since I'm not nearly retirement age I have to work to pay for my horses (as well as cats, dogs, house, and so on). May be if I win a lottery one day.......... :grin:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If I were to drop dead tonight, the one thing that no one could disagree with is that I have always worked my *** off. 


When I first moved to the US I was here on my husbands visa, and had to apply for my own visas that would allow me to work. I started that process immediately, it took the best part of a year for them to come through. As I could not legally work, I volunteered at a social service agency. I started volunteering 4 hours Mon- Fri, within a week I was working there FULL TIME for free. I did that solidly for a year, and when my visa came through, they hired me that day. 

I moved from MI to PA on a Sat. On Tues, I had a job interview, I started the job the following Monday. Those 8 days were the longest I have ever been unemployed in my life. 


I've never had a credit card, other than a car loan or a mortgage payment - I don't believe in spending more than you earn or can save. 

My work ethic is a matter of great personal pride to me. Maybe I am very old fashioned, but I very much believe that working hard for what you have, really makes you appreciate it.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I support my horse on my own all vet bills farrier board feed tack blah blah blah. My parents don't and never have paid one cent for my horse's lol in fact I pay for them as they've been living in my house for the past month + X-D


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

When I had a horse? I give credit to my husband's Marine Corps income. Yeah, I worked my booty off at a ranch too, but he made it possible. We ended up having to sell her when my husband finished his enlistment and things got tight. With hubby at school, a baby, moving to the other end of the state, and my full-time minimum wage job, we simply couldn't afford her, so we sold her to an awesome new home. That doesn't mean I don't find a way to ride horses that is less expensive, I just don't have the responsibility of ensuring one is well cared for, which I know I can't do right now. I still would much rather have my beloved husband home safe than having the financial ability to own a horse.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

For me, personally, I am lucky in the fact that the area where I attend college and board Drifter is fairly cheap as far as horse costs go. 

I am on my last year and a half of schooling, which I have been paying for myself. I will graduate with a degree in education this December but I will stay on for another year in order to get my masters. I currently attend school full time, but my classes only fall on tuesday mornings, wednesday evenings, and all of thursday. I work every possible second I am not at the barn, especially weekends and I pick up extra shifts when I can.

I ensure I am able to keep Drifter by putting at LEAST $100 of every paycheck into a savings account that will be used for emergencies. I also do all of his care on my own, in order to ensure his boarding fee stays at the minimum amount. It is hard, but honestly I would rather my money for "fun, etc" be budgeted towards Drifter as opposed to blowing it on other things.

My parents support me in owning him, but I do not know if they would help me out if I was ever in a pinch. My life and finances are my job and my responsibility and though my Dad could easily bail every one of his children out of tight spots he has always told us to plan and act as if we cannot count on them at all. In my 4 years of College he has only surprised me with help once, my sophomore year, when I was going through a rough financial time and was faced with either replacing the transmission in my SUV or being forced to lose it. I had made the difficult decision to sell my car (campus is close enough to the house I rent in order to walk) when they sent me the money I needed. I paid him back every cent. Sometimes I get frustrated with their lack of financial help, but really, its worth it. I can look at everything I have and say "hey, this is mine". It's a great feeling.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

AlexS said:


> I've never had a credit card, other than a car loan or a mortgage payment - I don't believe in spending more than you earn or can save.
> 
> My work ethic is a matter of great personal pride to me. Maybe I am very old fashioned, but I very much believe that working hard for what you have, really makes you appreciate it.


My respect for you has just increased even more after reading this. 
Your 'morals' on work and spending exactly match my own. I need to buy a new towing car, and currently don't have the full amount of money in my pocket to be able to afford to pay for it outright. So I've been making do with what I've got at the moment, trying to save as much as I possibly can to avoid a loan that is larger than what I can pay off in a couple of months max. 
I certainly felt an enormous sense of pride when I handed over the payment for my then weanling. I'd never thought I'd be able to afford a well bred, good quality performance prospect hanoverian, and what do you know, on minimal wage I scrimped and saved and TADA, I've got myself a "Billy". 

Being in debt is something I like to avoid at all costs. I will give up everything to pay off a loan of any kind. I also hate to live with no money in my account for emergencies. I don't know how people cope mentally living pay check to pay check. It would do my head in. I ALWAYS need a buffer of at the very, very minimum, $2000.00 in my account or I get really very stressed. Then when surprise costs come up, I can pay them without panicking and having to borrow from other people. 

There is so much more fullfillment in life, if you work hard to reap the benefits.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm actually very fortunate because I had a very large college fund left for me by my grandparents (they left literally everything they had into me and my brother's college funds). I went to a state school so the extra money is used for my riding and showing. My parents also support me and I have a half-leaser on both of my own personal horses.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I decided to buy a horse only after our house was paid for about in 2008. I could hardly contain my joy when I found out I could now actually afford to have a horse of my own without owning my own farm. I have worked as an RN for over 25 years and still work 12 hour shifts so I can have the best quality of life possible. I am thankful for the job I have and glad I am able to persue my passion because of it.


----------



## angelghost (Jun 4, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> What you don't understand is that it angers all the hard working people who will not take advantage of government aid having to read about people who purposely work limited hours in order to receive their handouts. Those handouts were designed to help those who have fallen on hard times and have exhausted all options. They are not designed to pay for someone's horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Right Again I work as a rep for a company that does house partys to fund my horse. Yes I recive benifits that Is for my daughter. I am a single mum who is looking for full time work. I left home at 16 years old and worked full time untill I was 7 months pregnant. Now my daughter has started school Im looking for a job. Hence why is another post of mine I was saying I had decided to sell my horse but the situation Im in with my mother is making it hard hence I asked people what they would do if they were in that situation...


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

I answered your poll as I'm looking to buy a horse (can't wait!). I work full time and study my post graduate part time. But leaning towards buying a horse once I finish uni so I have a bit more time


----------



## angelghost (Jun 4, 2012)

angelghost said:


> Right Again I work as a rep for a company that does house partys to fund my horse. Yes I recive benifits that Is for my daughter. I am a single mum who is looking for full time work. I left home at 16 years old and worked full time untill I was 7 months pregnant. Now my daughter has started school Im looking for a job. Hence why is another post of mine I was saying I had decided to sell my horse but the situation Im in with my mother is making it hard hence I asked people what they would do if they were in that situation...


 
to add:

I left home at 16 years old and worked full time untill I was 7 months pregnant.(i was 25 when i was 7 months preg) Now my daughter has started school Im looking for a job. (I was woking part time after I had my daughter till I had a knee operation and had to give it up and now im back to full health and daughters settled at school Im looking for full time work) Hence why is another post of mine I was saying I had decided to sell my horse but the situation Im in with my mother is making it hard hence I asked people what they would do if they were in that situation...


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

The point everyone is making is you should never own any animal, especially a horse, if you get any benefits at all, regardless of what they are for (besides retirement of course). 

If you didn't pay for a horse you most likely wouldn't need to mooch off the state to pay for your daughter. I'm guessing because you are just now looking for work that you have been on benefits the entire time your daughter has been alive. Which means you purchased this horse while you were receiving benefits, complete irresponsibility.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't have a horse. I am a full time uni student, and a full time Mum to three kids, all of them currently under the age of six. I made the difficult decision to sell my last horse when I was pregnant with child number 2 (which turned out to be child 2 and child 3 lol) because I didn't want the stress of trying to make ends meet. We could have afforded to keep the horse, and put food on the table for the kids, but that would have been all. Swimming lessons, parties for birthdays, presents at Christmas time, little treats just "because" would have been a sacrifice my children would have had to make for my hobby. Dates, anniversaries and little gifts just "because" would have been the sacrifice myself and my husband would have had to make. I decided that my family was more important to me at this point in time, and they have been for the 3 years since I sold the mare (my girls are 2.5 currently). 

Every day, I wish like crazy that I could go buy a new horse. Every day, I have an ache inside me that cannot be filled, an ache for some sort of equine interaction. But then I think about the sacrifices I am making for my children, so they don't have to make sacrifices for me. That is what parenting is about. It is about putting that little person (people) first in all things. It is about putting your own needs and wants last, every single time. That doesn't mean you shouldn't get what you need/want either, but that those little people should get theirs first.

It is less than a year until I graduate. My husband and I will then buy a home (we currently rent in a "too-good-to-be-true" situation lol), and then, once I have been working a few years, and we have settled into having a mortgage but having two incomes, only then will I think about buying a horse. That is at least two years away, probably closer to four or five. My heart aches and I have tears in my eyes when I think about how long that is, but then I remember those three little people, and know that what I am doing is the right thing for them, and by extension, for me. They are just that important.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I work my tail off to pay for my horses. I run my farm, train, instruct & judge. If I were to look at the hours, it's probably more like 2 full time jobs. Start at sun up and often well past sun down. I'm often riding after dark so that I can spend time with my daughter - once she is in bed, I go back to the barn. Before I came back to horses full time, I was a stock broker. Absolutely hated the 2 hour one way commute to the city and wearing a skirt or suit everyday was torture. When I found out I was prego with my daughter (now 7) I left the firm to be a stay at home mom. It didn't take long to go back to horses full time, I have always worked with horses part time as my family has been raising qh's for over 50 years. It's in my blood. 

It also helps that I have very little debt, I own my farm outright, have no credit card balances (do keep a couple for emergencies though) and the only thing I owe on is my new car. I have a great hubby with a great job, if it weren't for him, I would have to cut back on horses to pay our regular bills. Something I would do in a heartbeat before ever considering taking any government assistance. 

There are a few instances that I would be okay with someone receiving benefits owning a horse - pensions (they've been earned), social security (again been earned) or survivors receiving ssi benefits from loss of a spouse or parent (again been earned). I do however have a problem with someone receiving welfare type of assistance owning a luxury item. It angers me greatly to think that I am paying in to something to help someone with a legitimate need and they spend my hard earned money on something that a large portion of our population that does work and receives no assistance can't afford.


Edit - Chiilaa, wish you were in my neck of the woods. I would totally help you get your horse fix. Much respect for what you are doing for your family.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> OP, I think you should also add "Retirement Funds" (or something like that) to the poll, because I know several people on forum who are retired but own horses.


Yeah, that's why I put "other". I'm retired and pay for mine with retirement income...which, of course, I worked for...


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

angelghost said:


> Hence why is another post of mine I was saying I had decided to sell my horse but the situation Im in with my mother is making it hard hence I asked people what they would do if they were in that situation...


I know this has been asked before in a thread and I dont know if it was answered, but is the horse actually yours? 100% legall yours? If it is, she CAN NOT stop you from selling the horse. She has NO say in what happens to the horse. If you want to sell the horse, then sell it, its that simple. She has to understand you need to do what is best for you and if selling the horse is what you need to do, then do it. You're 27, time to grow a back bone and stop letting your mom run your life.


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been horse crazy literally for as long as I can remember. I grew up well below the poverty line, and my parents scrimped and saved to pay for one riding lesson a week for me. As soon as I was old enough (about 10) I started working at the barn to help pay for additional riding time. When I was 14, my mom lost her job and we couldn't afford the gas to drive to the barn as much. Then I got a boyfriend and a full time job and just didn't have time or money to get to the barn at all. I've been desperate for a horse since then, but my parents certainly couldn't afford to help so I had to wait. 

Now, at 20 years old, I have a full-time job, I'm still dating that same boy, and we're financially stable enough to support a single horse. I work off part of my board, pay for all my horse costs alone, and try to put money away for emergencies whenever possible. My car will be completely payed off as of November 1st, and I do have a small amount of credit card debt (that I acquired when I was unemployed because I was too embarrassed to apply for unemployment and used my credit card to buy groceries and job interview clothes) but I am paying it off quickly. My boyfriend helps me afford my horse by paying a greater share of our rent and bills, but I do contribute as well. And occasionally my boyfriend and dad help with horse costs by doing things like building fence or helping at the barn. I've been financially independent of my family since I was 15, but they choose to help with horse things when they can, because they are so happy for me that I finally got my dream.

If I wasn't 100% sure that I could afford to keep Pony, I never would have bought her. And if I were to lose my job or have some other catastrophe happen, I would sell or give her away immediately, even though it would break my heart.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AlexS said:


> I've never had a credit card, other than a car loan or a mortgage payment - I don't believe in spending more than you earn or can save.


How do you pay when buy on Internet? Just curious. I found paying with the check card to be way too dangerous. Even in stores.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My parents and grandparents financed my ponies/horses when I was at home but I always had to work around the place to show appreciation for that, when I was a teenager I also worked weekends and holidays at a local riding school/show/dealing yard - earned money for myself and gave me loads of good experience
My husband & I have always had to work hard to pay for our horses, this is the first time in my life that I have actually not worked, my husband has a good job and I have savings from my own earnings and from an inheritance otherwise I would either be still working or not keeping horses.
There is keeping horses 'cheaply' and there is making horses suffer because you simply cannot afford to pay for everything they need


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I work full time and I'm a full time university student. So time is limited sometimes, but its worth it to have her here. 

I am lucky that when money was extra tight for me I could send her home to my dad's farm. He likes the self moving lawn mower. 
And I'm also lucky that all his pivot corners are going into the grass/alfalfa mix of my choice when I finally succeed in buying some horse friendly property. Free feed, I just need to go bale it and haul it.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a single mother and have pretty serious health problems. But I also work full time and do part time contract work so I can have my horses and compete as much as I do. All my winnings go back towards entry fees. But I can say honestly that my parents do help out somewhat. My horses are used taking care of my fathers cow herd and in exchange I get my hay for free. As well a group of four of us travel and compete together to keep the expenses down, we even ride each others horses.
As a kid growing up I had horses, we showed, we worked cattle etc. But to be able to barrel race I had to purchase my own horse and pay my own way. So I had a full time job while I was in high school. From there, horses were part of the "tools" on the feedlot. They worked. So having them was a justifiable expense. Rodeo was something I did when I could.
Immediately following my divorce, if it wasn't for my parents I would not have been able to keep my horses. They took them in and cared for them for me while I couldn't. I guess I am lucky that way. I have always had family that could help out in a crisis. And I would do the same for them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a pipeliner by trade.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Kayty said:


> I need to buy a new towing car, and currently don't have the full amount of money in my pocket to be able to afford to pay for it outright. So I've been making do with what I've got at the moment, trying to save as much as I possibly can to avoid a loan that is larger than what I can pay off in a couple of months max.


You are much more hardcore than I am. I'll take out a 4-5 year car loan. Which actually I am cursing myself for at the moment, as I still owe about $6k on my car, and the transmission is going on it. Grrr. 


When I met my DH he had about $25k in debt, outside of car loans and a mortgage. Like how does that happen? That just blows my mind. It's now down to about $3k, and his truck is paid off. We are getting there, slowly but surely.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> How do you pay when buy on Internet? Just curious. I found paying with the check card to be way too dangerous. Even in stores.


Sorry for the double post, I didn't read everything before responding. 

My debit card has the visa symbol on it. But I don't get a bill for it, the money comes straight out of my account immediately. If I don't have the funds in my account the card is declined. I am not sure why they call it a credit card, as it isn't really - it's a debit card. But when I am asked at a check out, I can use either credit - so I sign, or debit so I put in my PIN.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I work a job I hate so I can have horse money and just started teaching Zumba and do some crafts. If I didn't have the horse, my husband would be fine with me just mostly staying at home, teaching Zumba and selling crafts when I wanted, or even doing none of those.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

^^^ I could never take a Zumba class. I have no rhythm, but Im sure it would be a lot of fun!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Pfft. You could totally do it! If you were nearby I'd get you in a class or would offer to set you up with a private or semi private! Once racing season is over I'm going to be looking for new classes to teach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

AlexS - I think a check card and debit card are the same, I've never seen one without a visa or mc symbol, but I could be wrong, maybe small banks? I have no idea.

I try to pay with my credit card for anything online or for sketchy places, like gas stations. My debit card can be overdrafted so I don't like that. All my credit cards have extremely low balances so if anyone steals that the jokes on them.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

poppy1356 said:


> AlexS - I think a check card and debit card are the same, I've never seen one without a visa or mc symbol, but I could be wrong, maybe small banks? I have no idea.
> 
> I try to pay with my credit card for anything online or for sketchy places, like gas stations. My debit card can be overdrafted so I don't like that. All my credit cards have extremely low balances so if anyone steals that the jokes on them.


I don't think they are the same. For a credit card, you get a monthly statement and you are spending money that you pay off (or have a balance owed). 

I guess I have a debit card that has the visa symbol on it. Anything I spend comes immediately out of my account. If I don't have the money available immediately, I can't use the card.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I don't think they are the same. For a credit card, you get a monthly statement and you are spending money that you pay off (or have a balance owed).
> 
> I guess I have a debit card that has the visa symbol on it. Anything I spend comes immediately out of my account. If I don't have the money available immediately, I can't use the card.


A *check card *and a *debit card* are the same thing, they both draft out of your checking account. A _credit card_ is the different one where you have a borrowing limit, pay interest and get a statement


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I ment check card and debit card are the same thing? Check card is issued from your bank that takes money directly out of your checking account, no bill. Debit card is just the literal meaning of it. Now you can choose "credit" on your debit card, which is how it gets over drafted. Which most places no longer require a pin or signature if less than $50 which really bothers me. That's why I try to use the credit card, just pay off every month.

All of my debit cards(check cards) have always had a mc or visa symbol. Perhaps there are smaller bank issued cards that do not have this?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm an adult, and work a full time job in order to pay for everything.
> 
> I don't expect my parents, other taxpayers, or the government to pay for my luxury items. If I had to depend on state aid, I'd sell my horses.


Keep in mind this person is in the UK. The laws on state benefits may be different. Some countries pay for advanced schooling or their state benefit system may not be the same as our welfare system.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

OP: Your poll is flawed. It is missing "Spouse." hahahaha.

But, not my spouse. I support my hobbies with a full time non horse related income, which impacts the amount of time I spend with my horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AQHSam said:


> Keep in mind this person is in the UK. The laws on state benefits may be different. Some countries pay for advanced schooling or their state benefit system may not be the same as our welfare system.


AlexS is from the UK, so knows how the system works over there. She wasn't exactly warm and fuzzy about the OP suckling from the welfare teat while owning a horse, so I'll take her response to mean she knows a slacker when she encounters one.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> AlexS is from the UK, so knows how the system works over there. She wasn't exactly warm and fuzzy about the OP suckling from the welfare teat while owning a horse, so I'll take her response to mean she knows a slacker when she encounters one.


Gotcha. I was giving the OP the benefit of the doubt and her possible use of terminology meaning something else. 

I am one of the supporters of drug testing for all benefits here in the U.S. I have to take a drug test to keep my job, I should think that some of the money I pay into the support fund for others includes the same stipulations.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My son's checking account was totally cleaned out when someone stole his debit card numbers. The bank did have insurance on it so he got his money back eventually. The credit card company will stop a card from being used if the charges are too weird until they can contact you. His debit card was used to buy plane tickets in China, items in New York, and other stuff in opposite ends of the planet. The bank told him that the credit card is much safer to use as far as theft potential goes. He cancelled his debit card. He uses the credit card, but pays it off every month so that there are no interest fees.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I selected full time work, but I don't work...my DH does. I'm a SAHM, and while that is a full time job, there's no pay. DH provides everything I need to support my horse hobby at this point in my life. Before him, I did work and I worked full time, at times I had two jobs, and I supported my horses myself. It was hard, but I never expected any help for anyone.


----------



## HighstepperLove (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, I'm a mom of 3 and I work full time for the Army National Guard in my state and also drill. I sell items sometimes to pay for new equipment, but mostly I just am careful with my spending and keep a bit in savings. My hubby's aunt and gramps own/lease the land where the horses are.. and she is the legal owner of my horse, though she considers her mine. I don't have to pay for boarding, our family does trade offs for hay in the winter and we all chip in for grain. She pays for shoes and most of the vet care even though I protest when she does LOL. I'm looking for a Quarter or mustang or cross breed for my kids right now... I'll have to fight her to get her to let me pay for all of it's care LOL. I'm very fortunate. My hunny works full time for the Army National Guard as well.

I had horses as a kid.. I showed Saddlebreds. My parents were wealthy. I am not LOL. I wasn't able to own a horse after I got pregnant with my oldest biological child.. I just this year have been able to start back thanks to my hunny's family. They are wonderful.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't own the horses...my parents do. My mom owns and pays for the five on our property, and my dad owns and pays for the Arabs that are boarded. I pay for tack and equipment for the horses at my mom's, but as they're a family hobby, she works full time to support them. My dad also works full-time as a corporate lawyer and pays for the Arabs.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AlexS said:


> My debit card has the visa symbol on it. But I don't get a bill for it, the money comes straight out of my account immediately. If I don't have the funds in my account the card is declined. I am not sure why they call it a credit card, as it isn't really - it's a debit card. But when I am asked at a check out, I can use either credit - so I sign, or debit so I put in my PIN.


The reason I asked, I had my debit card copied(?) while back when I was using it in stores (I never used it to pay over Internet). Not sure where and how it happened, but someone used the number, name, etc. from the card to buy stuff over Internet from my checking account twice. Thankfully the person in 2nd Internet store got too suspicious and reported to my bank that blocked the card and called me. But it wasn't very pleasant to go to the branch trying to get my $500 or so back (because 1st transaction went through).

Yes, I agree debit card works similar to credit card, however in a case of fraud I much rather prefer to deal with credit one, then my own funds.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

I work 2 jobs, 80-90 hrs a week. Go to school part time. Show (travel) 2-3 weekends a month w f/t trainer. I "live" at home, but am lucky to make it home 2 nights a week that I'm not working. My parents assist with the trainer bill sometimes, and do house me (aka let me sleep shower and do laundry if I can make it home lol). I pay for all my personal needs/wants, school, and all horse show costs (show national APHA). I could afford to move out, but wouldnt be able to continue saving for property or feeding my emergency fund if i added rent too. My parents have money, but I have pride knowing I work my butt off to continue enjoying horses. Thank god my job rocks!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Great question, interesting answers so far! I've wanted a horse all my life, and finally managed to have enough money to afford my ponies <3
I work 3-4 days a week as a therapeutic riding instructor, and 2 days a week volunteering at a rescue (no pay x.x) but ALL worth it! At first I afforded my horse by keeping her at the rescue and working off her board, only paying for what she used. Now I keep her and my pony at the barn on my property so I only need to pay for what they use  
My wonderful Fiance pays for me, so my money just has to take care of my ponies xD and any other toys I find I need


----------

